# magkakaubusan pa ata ng manok.



## iggyca

Not sure exactly what magkaka- -an does to the root word ubos. 

This is my best guess: The chicken might be all out.


----------



## 082486

This is my try... 

(Possible that) The chicken might be all consumed. 

Yeah, the root word is ubos.

feel free to correct me guys...


----------



## mataripis

It is more common to say " Taob yata ang ulam na manok" .


----------

